# CD Drive won't read any CDs



## burntphoenix

I had to unplug my CD Drive after I initially made my setup, but now that I reconnected it it won't read CDs. It's detected just fine, I haven't checked BIOS but it should be detected. I looked at Device Manager and it was there. A few days ago all I got was Application not found. Now all I keep getting is Please insert a disc into Drive D:. I'm sure I hooked it up correctly just like in the beginning when it worked.


----------



## OvenMaster

Uh oh.

When my power supply was starting to die a few months ago, both my optical drives were detected at bootup and were found in Device Manager, but I could not detect, read or write any discs. I kept getting the same message you get: "Please insert a disc into Drive D: (or E: )" 

Both drives had damaged electronics because of the dying PSU. My only solution was to replace the optical drives.

Do you have another drive you can put in there to test? 
Did you uninstall the devices in Device Manager, then reboot and try again after Windows reinstalled the device?


----------



## burntphoenix

I'll try that, my rig is basically brand new, and the PSU is the latest component I bought so I don't think it's that.


----------

